# transfer ownership of car



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

My son is moving out (23 years old). He currently uses my old car (2010 with 270k). He was under my insurance. I am giving him the car and will need to transfer the ownership to him. Can you gift a car to a family member. The reason I am asking is I think the Ontario government will charge sales tax on the book value of the car. Does anyone have an answer on this.


----------



## al42 (Mar 5, 2011)

https://www.ontario.ca/faq/how-do-i-transfer-ownership-vehicle-family-member


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes you can gift it to a family member and not have to pay sales tax. See this link:
https://www.ontario.ca/faq/how-do-i-transfer-ownership-vehicle-family-member
In my experience, sworn statement was done in front of the service ontario clerk.

But Al is quicker


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

As stated, no sales tax. But he will now need his own insurance. Can be expensive for young people. You may wish to look at it several ways - increasing size of deductible, saving by eliminating collision, etc.


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the good information.


----------

